# wanted



## scrappypapa (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a little problem. I have a 1961 Shasta LofLite 16' travel trailer. There is no title. I was told that a trailer that didn't weigh or 4000 lbs didn't need a title in Ohio. So what do I do for tags? I hope somebody can help me, please. Bob


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 26, 2006)

wanted

I am in Virginia, but I expect Ohio has titles for trailers.  You should go to your local DMV and see what they say.


----------



## hertig (Mar 27, 2006)

wanted

If a title is necessary, you may be able to get one.  First you have a title search done (to make sure it is not stolen or encumbered), then you apply for a duplicate title.  You may have to buy a 'title bond' which is a one time cost insurance policy in case anyone ever contests your title.


----------

